# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Jobs that suck

## Misssy

I might suck at my job I need to vent... I work for an internet business in a call center. There are a lot of things on our website thousands of things! So a woman called me and she was already pissed off from the start of the conversation for no reason at all. She said that some of the things that she saw on other sites on the internet were on or website. I explained to her that yes a person can find the same brand at different places...and then she flipped out at me like it didn't make sense to her???? A person can buy a snickers bar in a lot of places...it's the same concept. I don't get why people are such jerks sometimes. Venting doesn't make me feel any better it feels pointless. I guess I will stop venting.

----------


## life

she was having a bad day and decided to take it out on you, she probably wouldn't have talked to you like that i RL, she was using you as her emotional punchbag  ::(:  hope she didn't hurt you to much (hug)

----------


## Misssy

::):  So this call center job where I work there are a lot of new people. The turn over rate is so high that they often hire new people there. 

This new kid that works there....well one of the managers asked me if he was okay and then said that he actually started crying. 

I find this kind of satisfying as much as I hate the job at least I do not cry over it.

----------


## kc1895

Thats definitely a tough job.  There's always so much negativity when you have to deal with customers.  But there are also ways that companies can create a more positive atmosphere for their employees, esp. those that work with complaints on a day to day basis.  I think job satisfaction can depend a lot on they way employees support each other, and the boss.  Did the new person cry because he dealt with an angry customer?

----------


## Misssy

Yeah probably the new person had to talk to a pissed off customer which happens everyday. Kind of pisses me off that I am getting paid the same rate as crying boys. I know that is mean but I am too old for this. Today I got turned down for a credit card application due to insufficient recent credit activity (no credit card) and insufficient funds (being poor).

----------


## cowgirls_dont_cry

I used to work at a call center. That's a really tough job for most people but I think it's especially hard for people with anxiety. You're really tough for sticking with it.

----------


## Koalafan

Im working right now at a movie theatre that involves constant customer interaction...that sucks enough  ::(:

----------

